# 2022 TTS Vosprug Review



## jont122 (Sep 7, 2012)

Hello

Having had my new car for just over a week. My quick review is.

The Car is better built than my previous 2017 TTS. Its quicker and the 7 speed DSG gearbox, changes gear seamlessly, the ride is better even though this car is running 20 inch rims compared to 19 inch on my old car. Less wind noise around the doors, and drives like a luxury car.

These are only my opinion and others may or may not agree.

Regards


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

so you changed a 2017 TTS for a 2022 TTS?


----------



## jont122 (Sep 7, 2012)

kevin#34 said:


> so you changed a 2017 TTS for a 2022 TTS?


Hello

Yes I change car as I had done over 50,000 miles on my 2017 model


----------



## Craighudds (Jun 5, 2017)

Sounds promising, was worried the 20 inch wheels might be a lead to a hard ride, the last TT I had was a Mk1 240 Quattro sport, 10 years or so ago, I'm collecting my TTS on 1 April, I imagine it will be quite a change from my last one!


----------



## Sticks (Sep 3, 2008)

The thing I notice most over the Mk2 is how stiff the car is. So the ride can be a bit harsh at times. That being said, the roads are awful here.

I assume the Vorsprung is a special edition. What does it come with? Interesting it's a smoother ride, I'd not have guessed that.


----------



## danielvolt (Jul 11, 2020)

Sticks said:


> The thing I notice most over the Mk2 is how stiff the car is. So the ride can be a bit harsh at times. That being said, the roads are awful here.
> 
> I assume the Vorsprung is a special edition. What does it come with? Interesting it's a smoother ride, I'd not have guessed that.


Its a whole new car. Newer EVO engine etc.


----------



## danielvolt (Jul 11, 2020)

Congrats on your Vorsprung! Have you done any proper 0-100 / 100-200 tests? Would love to know what type of tune on the SIMOS19 is because the Golf R mk8 has more umpf in it than the S3 8Y, i myself do low high 7's (Dragy confirmed) on 100-200 on a dying LPFP pump on my TT 8s 2015.


----------



## jassyo06 (Mar 27, 2021)

My thoughts on 5 months ownership of the 320ps TTS Vorsprung are 
Excellently put together 
Amazing seats 
Faster than a 310 ps S3 and the new Golf R 
Vorsprung comes with almost every option available, stunning alloys They are one of the last Audi's to built and put together like a Audi should be
Negatives 
road noise long doors no illuminated Door Sill lights
Stiff suspension 
Needed a second screen on the dashboard
The design of the front is at odds with the design of the rear 
Vorsprung is expensive and should have had rear OLED tail lights as standard l had to buy oem ones myself 


Be sad when Audi stops it's production


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

about your negatives:

don't you have Magnetic system (to set it to comfort)?
agree on the absence od the door sill lights and necessity of a second screen (especially for entertaining the passenger)
additionally, hate the water entrance  in the boot when raining/after washing


----------



## jammy86 (11 mo ago)

jassyo06 said:


> Vorsprung is expensive and should have had rear OLED tail lights as standard l had to buy oem ones myself


OLED Tail lights?


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)




----------



## Sticks (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks Kevin. Looks the same as my 17 Black Edition, I assumed they were standard. The reversing lights are useless. 

Is it worth looking to see if the wiring is there for the door/sill lights?


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

I believe 99% there is no wiring for the sill lights...


----------



## jammy86 (11 mo ago)

kevin#34 said:


>


Ah that's pretty cool. I didn't know about them. Thanks


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

more functioning details:





(the showed OLED unit is a prototype or a demonstration unit I believe… note the small RS logo near the TT one… also, the animation after braking at 2:03 does not seems the one used for the mass production… would be interesting to discover its coding..  )


----------



## jassyo06 (Mar 27, 2021)

kevin#34 said:


> about your negatives:
> 
> don't you have Magnetic system (to set it to comfort)?
> agree on the absence od the door sill lights and necessity of a second screen (especially for entertaining the passenger)
> additionally, hate the water entrance  in the boot when raining/after washing


Magnetic Dampers yes the Vorsprung has them but still it's a harsh ride on most road surfaces here in the UK road noise was deafening on some rougher roads


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

well magnetic dampers set to confort increase the confort a bit, but there is no solution against the combination of low tire profile and destroyed roads….


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

...


----------

